# What tackle for Redfish?



## Submarine (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm hoping you can help a Redfish newbie out here. I just bought a skiff to do some fishing for reds. I've already got my spinning reels set up with 20lb braid.

*I'm stocking a tackle box to put on the boat specifically for redfish. If any of you care to list what you would stock it with, I would greatly appreciate it!*

I'll be mainly fishing the Choctawhatchee from the Midbay Bridge area back to the Black Creek. I'm a newbie to redfish so sizes/weights/color advice is appreciated.

Thanks in advance!!!
Brent


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

It's pretty simple all you need is a top water i like rapala skitter walk in bone or speckled trout, gold or copper spoon 1/4 oz and a 1/16-1/4 oz jig head and a bunch of 3" gulp shrimp new penny and white! Have fun!

Chad


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Spinner-baits!!!


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

I have done VERY well with Strike King Redfish Magic Spinner baits. I remove the plastic bait and put a 3" Gulp shrimp on instead.


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

Mirrolures


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

My favorite is a 3/4oz gold spoon or large live bait around bridge with a 2'-3' fluorocarbon leader.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

I've had good luck with the Bomber Badonk-a-donk. Tried other topwaters and didn't get good results. I'm just a beginner though. I'll be trying a lot of these as well, thanks for asking the question!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

All of these suggestions are good ones. Also, I use the 'scoot-a-jig' made locally and available at Copelands on 331 south of Freeport. Catches reds, specks, and even a bass now and then.


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

Flatspro said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> It's pretty simple all you need is a top water i like rapala skitter walk in bone or speckled trout, gold or copper spoon 1/4 oz and a 1/16-1/4 oz jig head and a bunch of 3" gulp shrimp new penny and white! Have fun!
> 
> Chad


If I typed up a complete response, it would just be a quote of this.

I was recently in LA and caught many more reds sticking full time with Gulp while the locals fished mirrodines, beetles, and real shrimp.


----------



## Submarine (Nov 29, 2011)

I appreciate everyones help! I've done some reading of other posts and taken in all of the above. I wanted to narrow it down to the baits I've gotten the most positive feedback about so I'm going to start with the following:

- 3" Gulp Shrimp (new penny, pearl, & natural)
- 1/4 oz gold Johnson spoon
- Strike King Redfish Magic Spinner Baits w/gold spoon (new penny & pearl and I will probably switch the plastics out and put a Gulp 3" shrimp on)
- Small Skitter Walks (bone & speckled trout)
- 5" Gulp Jerk Shad in Camo

Let me know if you think there is any other must haves in my Redfish box. Thanks again guys!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*red fish baits*

Looks like you have put together a very good arsenal of red fish baits. Of course you could triple the pack but this is a good solid base. You should not need anything else to produce a good catch.:thumbup:


----------

